# how to fix lordosis



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Lordosis Rectifying*

*
*There is a few problems that need to be fixed to correct Lordosis, these are, Stretching Hip flexors, Stretching Hamstrings, strectching upper body (Slouching shoulders is a common problem related to Lordosis), and strengthening Glutes, Lower Abs and Transversus Abdomini's, How to fix each has been listed below, these exercises are just some that can help.

Also Lordosis is the excessive curvature of the lower back and can prevent abs from apearing as you may want, this is due to the spine pushing internally on your organs and forcing then further out then is normal. many people would look like a small potbelly, and most likely would suffer from lower back pain, especially while running. persoanlly 5 mins of running and my back aches.

also i am trying to fix this too so hopefully over the next few weeks i can verify how much this helps me achieve the abs i am after and help my back probloems.

*
I am sure many people are probably wandering how long does it take, well accordining to a few places Lordosis can be fixed in as little as 3 weeks if the exercises mainly the stretching ones are done daily.*

*Stretch Hip Flexors*

*Hug Stretch**:[/*B] Lie face up on the floor while bending your left knee and pulling it into your chest. Extend your right leg straight out in front of you so that you feel the stretch in the front of your hip. Hold the stretch for about 20 seconds and switch legs. Eventually, you might be able to rest your right leg completely flat on the floor

*Bridge*: This exercise can help relax and stretch out tight hip flexors. Lie on the floor with your feet flat placing them under your bent knees. Place your hands next to your sides. Tighten your buttocks and abdominal muscles as you raise your hips. Imagine creating a straight line from your knees to your shoulders. Pull your belly button in toward your spine as your squeeze your core. Maintain this position for 20 to 30 seconds and repeat.

*Standing Lunge Stretch*: Start with your feet together and hands at your sides. Keeping your toes pointed forward, take a large step with your left leg in front of you. Keep your right leg straight and foot flat on the floor and bend your left knee without letting it pass over your toes. To keep your spine neutral, tighten your abdominal muscles. Hold this position for at least 20 seconds and repeat on the other side.

Hip Abduction: On the floor, lie face up keeping your right leg straight and your left knee bent with a flat foot. To feel the stretch in the front of your hip, slowly lower your left knee away from your body. Hold the stretch for 20 seconds and repeat up to four times.

*
Stretch Hamstrings*

*Standing Hamstring Stretch:* This is the most common technique. While standing, simply bend forward at the waist with arms hanging down and with legs relatively straight. Try to touch the toes but do not strain to do so. Stop when a stretch is felt in the hamstring.

*Chair Hamstring Stretch:* Less strain is applied to the back by sitting on a chair and placing the legs straight out in front on another chair. In this position, reach toward the toes. One leg at a time may be stretched.

*Towel Hamstring Stretch:* One of the least stressful stretching techniques is to lie on the floor and pull the leg up and straighten by holding onto a towel that is wrapped behind the foot. One leg at a time may be stretched.

*
Stretch upper body (Slouching Shoulders)*

*Chest Stretch 1:* Stand in a corner facing the wall. Hold up both arms bent at 90 degree angles. Position your arms with your elbows at shoulder height. Place your forearms and palms against the wall. Keep your spine straight and lean forward. You should feel a stretch in your chest and shoulders. Stretch for 30 seconds. Stand up straight and repeat the stretch

*Chest Stretch 2:* Lying or standing with an end of the stretch band in each hand and your arms long pull your arms apart by drawing your shoulder blades towards the spine. As you bring the band across your chest you will feel the stretch there.

*
Strengthening Glutes*

*The Bridge Exercise:* See top

Bird Dog: Kneel on the floor with hands firmly placed about shoulder width apart. Brace the abdominals, and at first, practice lifting one hand and the opposite knee just clear of the floor while balancing on the other hand and knee. Half an inch will do until you get the idea of it. When you're ready to do the complete exercise, point the arm out straight in front and extend the opposite leg to the rear (see diagram). Hold for 10 seconds then return to hands and knees on ground position. Starting out, try 5 repeats on alternate hands and knees -- 10 repetitions in all. Add additional sets of 10 exercises up to 3 sets of 10.

*The Clam:* Lie on your side with your knees bent and your feet in line with your spine. Place your head on a pillow. While exhaling, keep your together and lift your top knee in an arc, without moving your pelvis. While inhaling, slowly lower your upper leg.

*
Strengthening Lower abs + Transverses abdomini's*

*TVA exercise:* Exhale deeply. Towards the end of your exhale, clench your abdominal muscles such that your belly button moves towards your spine (i.e. backwards) a half inch or so. Do not suck in your gut; that's a diaphragm exercise.

*Captains chair & Leg Raises*


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Have you suffered from Lordosis/tried these?!


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah, i am suffering and trying to do these currently, 3 days in and my abs are aching but my belly looks better and i can feel the difference. i never knew that our abs were actually meant to be slightly tensed when relaxed :-( and my belly/abs certainly didnt tense at all when i was relaxed lol. although now they are starting to 24/7. i am doing the vacuums as much of the day as i can remember to do it. stretching hamstrings 2-3 times a day, abs 2 days a week, glutes everynight before bed and hip flexors i stretch every gym session.

il keep you posted on my progress.

people with lordosis will have some or all of these problems, they just need to work out which ones they are ok on and which ones are the culrpits and focus on them to get the results they are after.

this wont get rid of fat, but should help correct the core to allow abs to be shown better.

also i did state in the original message i believe that i am suffering and trying these.


----------



## mug2k (Jun 29, 2009)

zero2hero2013 said:


> yeah, i am suffering and trying to do these currently, 3 days in and my abs are aching but my belly looks better and i can feel the difference. i never knew that our abs were actually meant to be slightly tensed when relaxed :-( and my belly/abs certainly didnt tense at all when i was relaxed lol. although now they are starting to 24/7. i am doing the vacuums as much of the day as i can remember to do it. stretching hamstrings 2-3 times a day, abs 2 days a week, glutes everynight before bed and hip flexors i stretch every gym session.
> 
> il keep you posted on my progress.
> 
> ...


Did you carry on doing this ?, if so any results ?.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

mug2k said:


> Did you carry on doing this ?, if so any results ?.


Would have really loved this if the op added photo's...


----------

